# Sore teeth during pregnancy



## Stoke93

Hey I'm 34 weeks pregnant and I've recently found that my gums and teeth have become quite sore. I've never had problems with my teeth at all so I was just wondering if anyone else has noticed sore teeth while being pregnant? Thanks


----------



## LarLar

Stoke93 said:


> Hey I'm 34 weeks pregnant and I've recently found that my gums and teeth have become quite sore. I've never had problems with my teeth at all so I was just wondering if anyone else has noticed sore teeth while being pregnant? Thanks

I'll be 13 weeks on friday and i've noticed my teeth have become alot more sensitive. Going to book a dentist appointment this week :flow:


----------



## SusannLynnn

Its fairly normal. I've had EXTREMELY sensitive teeth since becomming pregnant. There isnt much you can do about it except cope with it :(


----------



## Hannah :)

My teeth aren't sore but bleed so badly! 
Its pretty normal but I'd have a checkup with the dentist just in case :)

X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Your teeth do deteriorate during pregnancy (I think it's something to do with the levels of calcium in your gums being compromised or something?) Go see your dentist, if you are in the UK then it's free for pregnant girlys. 

Also, corsodil (sp?) mouthwash is really good for keeping teeth and gums in good condition and preventing gum disease (pregnancy can cause this) xx


----------



## fl00b

i've had exactly the same! i had mild gum disease before but whenever i eat now they bleed :( also my molars have become extremely sensitive!
i'd defo invest in a really good mouthwash to stop the bleeding, it's helped with mine :)


----------



## x__amour

This is very normal and why it's extremely crucial to make sure you're getting lots of calcium. Pregnancy drains the calcium from your teeth!


----------

